# Creep Tuning the Hybrid Cam



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I've been asked several times in the past few days to e-mail this and have done so.. but I thought I'd post it for others... 

delete it if it don't belong...


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

JAVI said:


> I've been asked several times in the past few days to e-mail this and have done so.. but I thought I'd post it for others...
> 
> delete it if it don't belong...


+1 for the best "final step" in getting your bow "InSpec"

Thanks JAVI


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Javi for all you do for the sport of Archery :darkbeer:


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

*thanks a bunch*

I printed this off about two years ago. I didn't even own a hybrud cam bow at the time, but I knew it would be valuable info. I just used this to tweak two hoyts. They are both now shooting great.

THANKS JAVI!!!


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Another sticky for Javi is in order. 

His posts on tuning a Hoyt are AWESOME!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CJT (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks javi ! Good info !!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks JAVI, this type of tuning is greatfully helpful when you shoot a lot of uphill-downhill shots!


----------



## Bochim (Apr 9, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thanks Javi, right on time....


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Bochim said:


> Thanks Javi, right on time....


Y'all are welcome... I just hope it helps someone.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

^


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What great timing....I know someone that is going to be happy that you posted this....


----------

